

Ask YC: How do you convert a gasoline car to natural gas? - adammichaelc

... and is it worth it? In Utah, natural gas is only 79 cents per gallon and this seems like a cool opportunity.
======
giardini
[http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=How+do+you+convert+...](http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=How+do+you+convert+a+gasoline+car+to+natural+gas%3F&btnG=Google+Search)

